# Updated the site, looking for critique!



## Austin Greene (Oct 10, 2013)

I recently (yesterday really) moved creating my website through Iweb to a new service, along with a few other domain related changes. My goal was to make it easier for folks to buy prints (albeit I don't want it obvious), in addition to finding a more streamlined way of showing my photos on the homepage. Overall, I'm happy with the changes, though some things need to be adjusted. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! 

Austin Greene Photography


----------



## SuthrnFlwr (Oct 29, 2013)

i'm really liking and lovig the idea of the seperate page for buying prints. genious! why have them all showing with pricing when they'll all be the same price printed in their sizes. i love it. 
my only concern is using my work computer (very limited on what's allowed to run so not sure if you have scripts, ect running on the site) when viewing the photos in your portraits they seem Very large. Now when i view the landscape the sizes are great for viewing.


----------

